# Project Apple Seed



## Ryan Willock (Mar 27, 2006)

I went to a Project Apple seed shoot this weekend in kentucky and man was it fun!!! They teach you how to make hits from field positions out to 500 meters with iron sights and just a sling..... NO REST!!! A lot of nice people and fun and it only cost $70 for two days!!! I thought that I would share that with everyone so here's the website
www.rwva.org then look for project apple seed.


----------



## pbtree (Mar 31, 2006)

Interesting outfit - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 31, 2006)

I will be hosting an Apple Seed event at my place some time in the next six months. All are welcome!


----------

